# Trainer in Dallas, TX



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know or have used a trainer in the area that they would recommend?


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

This guy is named Robert. He competes with his dogs in schutzhund, and trains other peoples dogs. This is his website to give you a bit of insight into what all he offers, and you can also contact him through there too. http://prok9trainer.com/index.htm

He is located in Abilene, but he does have clients in Dallas and if I remember correctly, he travels to Dallas too.


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

If you are looking for an aggression specialist, Lucy and I have been working with Susan Strough, http://www.caninesfirst.com.

She is very knowledgeable about the German Shepherd breed, and she has helped us tremendously. She could also point you in the direction of other trainers in DFW if you are looking for specific recommendations.


----------



## psoliz25 (Jul 28, 2008)

this guy uses the ECollar...any thoughts on that?


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Can be a big mistake or just the right thing depending on how it's used and what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

MelloDee Middleton is just north of Dallas. Working line breeder.

http://www.germelhaus.com


----------

